# meet time again?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Would it be close to that time of year again?!


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

I would say so. Look forward to another wee chat Ronnie.

Edit: Oh aye... closer to Belfast this time lol


----------



## casper_Ac (Apr 3, 2008)

Brisa said:


> Edit: Oh aye... closer to Belfast this time lol


no way not belfast.
everything happens up there, lets be different.

Portstewart!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm up for that, need to give the leon a good going over first though  Craigavon is good for me though


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Wont have a proper motor till at least July  but im sure there will be more than one meet!!


----------



## DaveysFR (Apr 14, 2008)

Aye, would definatley be up for a meet.

CDTI, Nothing wrong with the wee corsa mate :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Please not during the first 3 weeks of June since I'm away though! P'down for me to!! 
Stevie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool so when u want to do it?!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

DaveysFR said:


> Aye, would definatley be up for a meet.
> 
> CDTI, Nothing wrong with the wee corsa mate :thumb:


lol except I dont have it anymore :devil: Got a lovely chevy captiva with stickers all over it at the min :wall:


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

yip count me in , 2nd week of june onwards


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Was gonna say the same thing ^


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd be interested in tagging along.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

anyideas on a place and date!! Craigavon is handy shelter and maccy d's but anyone else got an idea?


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

How about last Sat in June, this way most will have enough notice

Not fussed on local, as long as its not a few days camel ride away...lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

wha about Tuesday 24th June at about 730-8pm ontside maccy d's if its nice and under cover in the Debenhams carpark if its wet?!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

how about a thursday instead ronnie?


----------

